# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz Night 11th May

## sassylass

HEAR YE HEAR YE our young member Apocalypse will be doing the quiz on Sunday 11th May 8:30 pm.  
Be there or be square. 

p.s. he didn't really give me 10 points for making this posting, honest.   ::

----------

